# Another Ep Question



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 29, 2008)

Are there any advocates of EP among the baptists out there anywhere?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 29, 2008)

John Gill was virtually EP:

*3.* What that is which is to be sung, or the subject matter of singing; and the direction is to these three, “psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs” (Eph. 5:19; Col. 3:16).

*3a.* By Psalms may be meant the Book of Psalms, composed by David, Asaph, and others; but chiefly by David; hence he is called “the sweet Psalmist of Israel,” (2 Sam. 23:1) this is the only sense in which the word is used throughout the whole New Testament; nor is there any reason to believe the apostle Paul designs any other in the places referred to; nor the apostle James, in James 5:13. Those who are of a different mind ought to show in what other sense the word is used, and where; and what those Psalms are we are to sing, if not the “Psalms of David,” &c. since it is certain there are psalms which are to be sung under the gospel dispensation.

*3b.* By “hymns” are intended, not any mere human compositions; since I can hardly think the apostle would place such between psalms and spiritual songs, made by men inspired by the Holy Ghost, and put them upon a level with them, to be sung; but rather this is only another name for the Book of Psalms; the running title of which may as well be the “Book of Hymns,” as it is rendered by Ainsworth. The hundred and forty fifth psalm is called an hymn of David; and the psalm our Lord sung with his disciples after the Supper, is said to be an hymn; and so the psalms of David in general are called υμνοι, “hymns,” both by Josephus and Philo the Jew.

*3c.* By “spiritual songs” may also be meant the same psalms of David, Asaph, &c. the titles of some of which are songs; as sometimes “a psalm and song, a song and psalm, a song of degrees,” and the like; together with all other spiritual songs written by men inspired of God; called “spiritual,” because of the author of them, the Spirit of God; the penmen of them, such as were moved by the same Spirit; and the matter of them spiritual, useful for spiritual edification; and are opposed to all loose, profane, and wanton songs. And as these three words, “psalms, hymns, and spiritual songs,” answer to תהלים מזמריםg and שירים the titles of David’s Psalms, and are by the “Septuagint” rendered by the Greek words used by the apostle, it may be reasonably concluded, that it was his intention that the churches he writes to should sing them; but inasmuch as the “word of God” and Christ in general furnishes out matter for singing his praises, I deny not, but that such hymns and spiritual songs, composed by good men, uninspired, may be made use of; provided care is taken that they be agreeable to the sacred writings, and to the analogy of faith, and are expressed as much as may be in scripture language; of such sort were those Tertullian speaks of, used in his time, as were either out of the holy scripture, or “de proprio ingenio,” of a man’s own composure; and such seem to be the songs of the brethren, in praise of Christ, as the Word of God, ascribing divinity to him, condemned by some heretics.

Body of Practical Divinity | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 29, 2008)

Are there any modern day ones you know of?


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 29, 2008)

My wife and I lean heavily in that direction. Having once attended an EP congregation, we can't get past how rich the worship was. We stepped too quickly and rashly into that context(EP) and were overwhelmed and stepped away. Now we are slowly progressing together toward a richer and deeper understanding of biblical worship. We are patient and teachable as we were once not. As I reflect back I see that I rushed headlong and drug my wife into this context instead of instructing her and learning these things together, hard lesson learned. God has been gracious by giving us an opportunity to go down this road together now after I blew it the first time.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of a history of singing among baptists of the 17th, 18th and 19th century?


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Are there any modern day ones you know of?



I did a search and came across this Baptist church that is EP.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 29, 2008)

Pilgrim's Progeny said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any modern day ones you know of?
> ...




A finer EP baptist church there is not on this island, In my humble opinion.


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 29, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> A finer EP baptist church there is not on this island, In my humble opinion.



Which reminds me:


http://www.freekirkcontinuing.co.uk/FCC/Witness_and_Explorer_files/Witness 02:08.pdf (page 16)
http://www.freekirkcontinuing.co.uk/FCC/Witness_and_Explorer_files/03-07 witness.pdf (page 16)
http://www.freekirkcontinuing.co.uk/FCC/Witness_and_Explorer_files/April 08 Witness.pdf (page 16)


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 29, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > A finer EP baptist church there is not on this island, In my humble opinion.
> ...


 
Richard, thank you. (Didn't want to put just a generic thanks on your post.) And _indeed._

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's a link to an interesting site that addresses EP: Puritanism Today. David Silversides, co-author with Malcolm Watts of a booklet called "The Worship of God" appears here, as does our new church planter/evangelist, Rev. Sean Humby. Rev. Silversides has a good sermon on SermonAudio.com - faith cometh by hearing on EP; Rev. Humby also has four sermons on there. 

(I have several copies of "The Worship of God" to give to newcomers to our church when/if they question EP, which *many* do. The booklet can be ordered from the Reformation Heritage Bookstore at the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary in Grand Rapids, MI.)

Margaret


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f70/baptist-ep-churches-18906/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/psalm-singing-reformed-baptist-15914/

And don't forget one of our members: Mark Langley, Pastor of Reformed Baptist Church of Topeka, KS.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2008)

Templepatrick Baptist Church in Northern Ireland is EP.


----------

